# Want To Pick Up A Cheap Tablet For My Son. Nook Color Vs. Kindle Fire Vs. Other.



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

My son is 3 and loves playing with my Droid X. So in hopes of keeping my phone out of his hands I'm thinking about picking up a tablet for around $200. So I mainly just need it to play some games and movies.

I know the Fire is in it's infancy in terms of development, but storage may be an issue with it too because I'm sure I'll put a ton of his movies and what not on it. Conversely, the nook color I'm guessing is getting a little long in the tooth but well supported and has an expansion slot. Also looks like you can pick them up in stores for $150. Or is there something else that I'm overlooking?

So, anyhow, what are your guys' take on this?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like you've zeroed in on the issues. Both do what you're looking for out of the box... guess next thing to consider is durability/case/accessibility since you'll probably want to add a little protection to protect it and son









I got a gtablet back when they were on sale the first time on woot. Rooted and put cm7 on it. Still loving it...


----------



## jaestreetss (Jul 24, 2011)

TRY THE ARCHOS TABLETS


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

IMO I would say the fire because it is a media consumption device (Movies, Music, Games, etc.) And worse come to worse at 199.99$ can be your device as well.

Just a thought.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

